# Logitech G502 PROTEUS SPECTRUM Mausrad locker/klappert!



## Deathy93 (11. Dezember 2017)

Wie im Titel beschrieben, wackelt das Mausrad meiner G502. 
Bei ruckartigen und schnellen Bewegungen der Maus entsteht dadurch das Betätigen der Mausradtaste nach links und rechts.
Das stört wirklich sehr beim Zocken!

Bei einem Kaufpreis von 68 Euro darf man wohl halbwegs vernünftige Qualität erwarten, oder nicht?!
Meine alte Maus, eine Tte Sports Theron, hat gute 4 Jahre auf dem Buckel und da wackelt nichts. Alles funktioniert einwandfrei!

Nach Recherchen im Internet habe ich erfahren, dass wohl einige das Problem haben.
Mir bleibt jetzt allerdings die Frage offen, ob es normal ist oder nicht?
Ist es ein Reklamationsgrund?


Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## anutec89 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ist bei mir genau so . Leider . Das Mausrad bei meiner klappert teilweise sogar .

Ziemlich nervig das ganze .


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Dezember 2017)

anutec89 schrieb:


> Ist bei mir genau so . Leider . Das Mausrad bei meiner klappert teilweise sogar .
> 
> Ziemlich nervig das ganze .



Ich werde die Maus gleich morgen reklamieren. 
Nur schade, dass ich dieses Mal nicht im Internet bestellt habe. Ich hoffe, dass Saturn Kulanz zeigt und die Ware so zurücknimmt.
Die Maus ist erst wenige Tage alt.

Eins weiß ich ganz sicher! Logischrott kommt mir nicht mehr ins Haus!


----------



## NBLamberg (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir ist nix locker und da klappert auch nix an dieser Maus, ich habe die bestimmt schon länger als 1 Jahr.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Dezember 2017)

NBLamberg schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nix locker und da klappert auch nix an dieser Maus, ich habe die bestimmt schon länger als 1 Jahr.



Dann hattest du wohl Glück beim Kauf. 
Es gibt allerdings genug Leute, die das Problem haben. Selbst zahlreiche Tutorials auf Youtube, wie man es beseitigen kann. Dazu muss man allerdings die Maus öffnen und das mach ich bestimmt nicht.
Qualitätskontrolle bei Logischrott scheint wohl nicht ausreichend zu sein.

Naja, ich habe alles gesagt. Maus geht zurück und ich werde zur Konkurrenz wechseln.

Danke für die Antworten und schönen Abend!


----------



## claster17 (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei mir "klappert" das Mausrad nur bei abgeschalteter Rasterung.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Dezember 2017)

claster17 schrieb:


> Bei mir "klappert" das Mausrad nur bei abgeschalteter Rasterung.



Spielt bei meiner Maus keine Rolle. Sie klappert so oder so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2017)

Ja, Logi ist schlimm geworden.

Bei meiner ersten M705 hielten die Mikrotaster 8 Jahre, bei der zweiten 1/2 Jahr.
Der Lötkolben und zwei Taster für zusammen 2,30 EUR halfen da enorm.


----------



## Deathy93 (11. Dezember 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ja, Logi ist schlimm geworden.
> 
> Bei meiner ersten M705 hielten die Mikrotaster 8 Jahre, bei der zweiten 1/2 Jahr.
> Der Lötkolben und zwei Taster für zusammen 2,30 EUR halfen da enorm.



Echt schade! Ansonsten gefällt mir die Maus ja sehr gut, aber das geht leider gar nicht!


----------



## JackA (11. Dezember 2017)

kurz und knapp: selbst schuld, wenn man dafür 70 Euro blecht. Gibts wesentlich günstiger über WHD z.B.. Hab meine vor ca. 4 Jahren da für ~40€ geschossen (neuwertig) und die hält heute noch. Die einzige kleinere Panne ist das Mausrad. Wenn ich die wie nen Berserker schüttle, dann wird das auch mal betätigt. Aber dafür ist sie nicht vorgesehen. Beim normalen nutzen klappert nichts. Wenn ich es übertreibe, dann schon. Ich will jetzt nicht Logitech schützen, da das Mausrad echt Panne ist bei der G502, aber man kann auch aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen.
Es gibt kaum eine Firma, die Mäuse anbietet, die keine Panne hat.


----------



## wuselsurfer (11. Dezember 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> kurz und knapp: selbst schuld, wenn man dafür 70 Euro blecht.


Kann man aber bei einem ONU aber nicht voraussetzen, daß er die Materialsituation so genau kennt.



JackA$$ schrieb:


> Es gibt kaum eine Firma, die Mäuse anbietet, die keine Panne hat.


Der Qualitätsverfall der Globalisierung war schon erschreckend, aber vorhersehbar.


----------



## Deathy93 (12. Dezember 2017)

JackA$$ schrieb:


> kurz und knapp: selbst schuld, wenn man dafür 70 Euro blecht. Gibts wesentlich günstiger über WHD z.B.. Hab meine vor ca. 4 Jahren da für ~40€ geschossen (neuwertig) und die hält heute noch. Die einzige kleinere Panne ist das Mausrad. Wenn ich die wie nen Berserker schüttle, dann wird das auch mal betätigt. Aber dafür ist sie nicht vorgesehen. Beim normalen nutzen klappert nichts. Wenn ich es übertreibe, dann schon. Ich will jetzt nicht Logitech schützen, da das Mausrad echt Panne ist bei der G502, aber man kann auch aus ner Mücke nen Elefanten machen.
> Es gibt kaum eine Firma, die Mäuse anbietet, die keine Panne hat.



Was kann ich dafür, wenn die im Saturn 69 Euro kostet? 
Mir war klar, dass man sie im Internet günstiger bekommt, aber ich wollte sie vor Ort kaufen und gebraucht/neuwertig kommt bei mir bei Maus und Tastatur nicht in Frage.
Und bei mir reicht es schon, wenn ich sie leicht bewege.  Ich muss da nicht dran rütteln oder so.

Btw. meine alte Tte eSports Theron liegt hier immer noch rum. 
Sie war 4 Jahre im Gebrauch und sie funktioniert wie am ersten Tag. Ohne irgendwelche Probleme.
Wollt nur mal was Neues haben.


----------



## claster17 (12. Dezember 2017)

Tausch sie aus und bild dir frühestens ab dem zweiten Exemplar eine Meinung. Montagsmodelle gibts immer.
Bei mir und in meinem Freundeskreis sind insgesamt fünf G502 (3x Core, 2x Spectrum), darunter zwei seit Markteinführung (Q2 2014), allesamt fehlerfrei.


----------



## bynemesis (12. Dezember 2017)

kA wo das problem ist, ich würde die solange reklamieren bis ich eine funktionierende habe.

die g403 hatte anfangs auch probleme, aber die 2017er charge ist wieder super.


----------



## JackA (12. Dezember 2017)

Wenn du Alternativen zur G502 suchst:
*Mäuse mit AM010, 3310, 3320, 3325, 3330, 3336, 3360, 3361, 3366 und 3988 Sensor*
(die Reihenfolge hat nichts mit der Performance vom jeweiligen Sensortypen zu tun, d.h. ganz links muss nicht der schlechteste sein und ganz rechts nicht der beste)
*Angaben sind überwiegend von Geizhals übernommen, kann durchaus sein, dass mal was nicht stimmen kann, z.B. ein 2-Wege Mausrad als 4-Wege angegeben ist.
Referenz-Größe zur damaligen Logitech-MX-Form:
Logitech G400S


> Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3095 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x43x131mm




*Palm/Claw Grip:*
Steelseries Rival 300


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x133mm


Steelseries Rival 700


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x42x125mm


Logitech G502


> • Tasten: 11 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3366 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x40x132mm


Logitech G403


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3366 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x124mm


Logitech G402


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago AM010 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 72x41x136mm


Cougar Revenger


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x135mm


Cougar 550M


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago SDNS-3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x45x135mm


Cougar 530M


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 135x45x70mm


Cougar 450M


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Pixart PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x135mm


EpicGear Cyclops X


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PMW3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x43x126mm


Roccat Kone EMP


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3361 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x42x135mm


Roccat Kone XTD Optical


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 75x40x130mm


Asus Gladius


> • Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x45x126mm


Mionix Naos 7000


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 85x39x131mm


QPad 8K Optical


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 DH


Zowie ZA11


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310DH • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x128mm


Zowie EC1-A 


> • Tasten: 5 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 69x43x128mm


CM Storm Sentinel III


> • Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 84x40x135mm


Cooler Master MasterMouse Pro L


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x38x130mm


Gigabyte XM300


> • Tasten: 9 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 60x43x130mm


Razer Deathadder Chroma


> • Tasten: 5 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 70x44x127mm


EpicGear Morpha


> • Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt 3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x40x127mm


Natec Genesis GX75


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x45x120mm


Allreli X100


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x45x120mm


Creative Sound BlasterX Siege M04


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x136mm


Modecom MC-GMX4 Volcano


> Tasten: 8 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3330 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x42x126mm


Sharkoon Skiller SGM1 / Titanwolf Specialist


> Tasten: 10 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3336 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 82x42x122mm


Ozone Neon M50


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 73x41x133mm


Ozone Exon F60


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 80x43x128mm


Havit MS735 / Perixx MX-3100


> Tasten: 19 • Scrollrad: 4-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 74x44x129mm


Tesoro Ascalon


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: Avago ADNS-S3988 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 78x41x134mm


KM Gaming K-GM1


> Tasten: 9 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 67x43x127mm


Fnatic Gear Clutch G1


> Tasten: 7 • Scrollrad: 2-Weg • Sensor: PixArt 3310 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 68x43x130mm


Corsair Glaive


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3367 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 92x45x126mm


Speedlink Omnivi


> Tasten: 12 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 87x52x131mm


TT Esports Ventus X


> Tasten: 6 • Scrollrad: 2-Wege • Sensor: PixArt PMW 3360 • Abmessungen (BxHxT): 71x43x129mm


----------

